

Are Entrepreneurs Really More Comfortable with Risk? - randomafk
http://blogs.hbr.org/cs/2012/09/are_entrepreneurs_really_more.html

======
enraged_camel
Here's my theory. It's not that entrepreneurs are more risk-tolerant than the
average person, but that their idealistic desire to "make a difference" and
not having to "answer to the boss" outweighs their risk-aversion. Of course,
most of them end up making no difference and having to answer to investors,
but that realization usually comes after several years of experience.

